# Stuck at Triangle and ! logo



## mufazzal123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello Friends,
Something bad has happened to my phone and I dont know what it is. 
1. I was on MIUI version 9.16.1, and was having some issues with the GSM network and also bluetooth, so decided to go back to .607 GB update.
2. I sbfed my D2G to the .33 sbf file. (I have done this a countless times from the same Laptop).
3. Everything went well with no errors. all checksums and everything matches. I get the Bootloop, but now the problem starts.
4. When I go into the stock recovery (X + Power), I get to the triangle and ! screen but nothing happens after I press search button. its just stuck there.
Tried flashing 2-3 times with the same result. also tried .29 sbf with the same result.
Even tried the GB thing by pressing the volume keys, no luck.
Did I miss something.
Guys please help me out.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

both up and down at the same time? enter?


----------



## mufazzal123 (Aug 17, 2011)

kevdliu said:


> both up and down at the same time? enter?


yep.
Enter, OK what not. 
I am getting a little nervous now. Atleast the good thing is its getting charged. so its not completely dead.


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

I think I ran into this one time, I just started pushing buttons across the keypad, and eventually found the right one.

I don't know what happened, but it just seemed that my keyboard lost the orientation and the E button or one of the others was registering as the search.

When I did a factory reset, it reset the whole phone and I was find again.


----------



## mufazzal123 (Aug 17, 2011)

garlick said:


> I think I ran into this one time, I just started pushing buttons across the keypad, and eventually found the right one.
> 
> I don't know what happened, but it just seemed that my keyboard lost the orientation and the E button or one of the others was registering as the search.
> 
> When I did a factory reset, it reset the whole phone and I was find again.


But the X key works as it should.
I will try ur suggestion.

edit: Tried not working. :-(


----------



## swissruff (Oct 10, 2011)

I had the same issue as you a while ago when I had my D2, not global. I had to do the same thing as garlick did, and swipe across the key board. I also was hitting the volume buttons and camera etc., so one of them worked! I feel your pain my friend. Good luck!


----------



## steven9 (Jun 7, 2011)

Press X then the magnifying glass below the X then wipe data and cache and reboot the phone.


----------



## mufazzal123 (Aug 17, 2011)

That's the problem buddy, the magnifying button does nothing.
Tried every possible combination.
Any more ideas ? 
Do i have a paperweight now ?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

"mufazzal123 said:


> That's the problem buddy, the magnifying button does nothing.
> Tried every possible combination.
> Any more ideas ?
> Do i have a paperweight now ?


I know english is not your native tongue, but shouldn't deduction be a common trait? If that key doesn't work, press them all, one at a time. What's the worst that could happen (besides nothing).


----------



## kevcube (Jul 25, 2011)

they messed with the recovery in gb, press both volume buttons at the same time.


----------



## mufazzal123 (Aug 17, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> I know english is not your native tongue, but shouldn't deduction be a common trait? If that key doesn't work, press them all, one at a time. What's the worst that could happen (besides nothing).


Tried every single combination, 
1. All keys one at a time
2. Power+ all keys one at a time.
3. Both volume keys pressed + all keys one at a time
4. Camera + all keys.
Nothing works. I think I will have to try something out of the box.
What will happen if I sbf it with a D2 file? (Has anybody done this by mistake or something)
and then again with our .33?

Just a side note, Whats English got to do with this?


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

mufazzal123 said:


> Tried every single combination,
> 1. All keys one at a time
> 2. Power+ all keys one at a time.
> 3. Both volume keys pressed + all keys one at a time
> ...


Do you have the .290 SBF file?? Maybe that might work, to SBF flash back to that first.

I have a copy, and can upload if need be.

I've never SBF'd to a D2 SBF file, but I have updated to CM7 build for D2, and all that happened was my CDMA wouldn't connect at all. the ROM loaded, but wouldn't connect the radio's.

Let me know if you want the .290 file.


----------



## mufazzal123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Already tried .290 file. Downloading the D2 one now. will see if anything positive happens.
Hope so.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

If nothing from this thread has worked ( which is doubtful because we do this on a daily), then /don't/ try to use an SBF for a different phone. Perhaps you're frustrated and missing a step? Perhaps pressing all the keys at once was not what I meant by "press all keys, one at a time". Perhaps your volume keys are broken? Perhaps, perhaps, perhaps... It's not like your phone or software is different than ours, so the error must lie with the last remaining factor.


----------



## mufazzal123 (Aug 17, 2011)

yes I think something got borked.
Maybe I damaged some internal IC, or something from inside got corrupt. I don't know.
But the fact remains, what to do with this phone now?


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

mufazzal123 said:


> yes I think something got borked.
> Maybe I damaged some internal IC, or something from inside got corrupt. I don't know.
> But the fact remains, what to do with this phone now?


The very last thing I would try, and this would really require you to be on your last hope, is to open the phone and try manually cleaning the keyboard, and possibly trying to excite the button through applying very low current through the button pad.

This is really something that I normally don't suggest to anyone, as it could ground out another circuit and you might damage it way beyond repair, but it also could work.

My thought is that you either have the search button shorted, or like you state, you borked something in your hardware keyboard operation. So it's not sensing the circuit.


----------



## DrPhant0m (Aug 24, 2011)

kevcube is right... press the volume buttons.

And I mean... just swipe your finger up and down the volume buttons, and the stock recovery will pop up. I never figured out the right combo (apparently both at once?) but all I did was just hit the volume buttons haphazardly, and it would come up.

If you seriously can't get it to go to the recovery screen... SBF using a D2G file. Usually that's your only recourse when you have a phone that won't start (bootlooping or stuck at the M)

And... if you don't already know how to SBF your phone... search for it. I'll get you started... Make sure your phone is charged and turned off, hold the UP arrow, and power on your phone... getting RSD Lite and the SBF file are on you. Good luck!


----------



## mufazzal123 (Aug 17, 2011)

garlick said:


> The very last thing I would try, and this would really require you to be on your last hope, is to open the phone and try manually cleaning the keyboard, and possibly trying to excite the button through applying very low current through the button pad.
> 
> This is really something that I normally don't suggest to anyone, as it could ground out another circuit and you might damage it way beyond repair, but it also could work.
> 
> My thought is that you either have the search button shorted, or like you state, you borked something in your hardware keyboard operation. So it's not sensing the circuit.


Yes this thought has come to my mind. Will try this over the weekend.
I have some experience opening up my previous HTC's to replace broken screens.
It really gets me nervous. But then again I have burned all my other options. I everyday come home from work and try to power it on and go into the recovery, hoping for some miracle to happen. But I just have to stare at the Green Droid.:-(


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Its the volume buttons not the search button.


----------

